
Facebook will require political advertisers to disclose their identities - artsandsci
https://www.engadget.com/2017/10/27/facebook-require-political-advertisers-disclose/
======
mezuzi
I don't know why I feel Facebook really wanted Trump, helped him to become a
president and is now making sure he stays in for another 7 years.

